# Change in Capital Gains Tax



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We learned today from our very reliable solicitor of a significant change in Capital Gains Tax in Portugal. Previously, when selling a property, the proven costs of renovations completed within the first five years of ownership could be added to the purchase price to reduce the Capital Gains Tax payable. This has now been increased to TWELVE years. Article 51 a) of Decree-Law No 7/A/2016 of 30/03/2016 refers. This updated the previous law.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

As a tax resident, unless you are downsizing there is no tax to pay anyway.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, but friends moving back to UK thought they were caught out but now this resolves their problems as all the renovations they did on their property were nine and ten years ago.


----------

